# Experimenting with Melaleuca mulch, brand name FloriMulch



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi,

I bought my house last summer. Previous owner used pine bark nuggets just about everywhere, which kept floating into my grass. I decided to try something different.

I was thinking cypress no float at first, but learned it can be hard to verify that the source is from waste product. UF IFAS had information on an alternative product from south Florida called FloriMulch. Here are my two test beds in case anyone is interested.


----------



## pahnl (Dec 6, 2018)

I've used this mulch before, thought it formed a nice dense mat, especially compared to pine bark, to block weeds. Didn't float away on me, and its made out of species of invasive tree (the melaleuca tree) from South Florida so that's definitely a win. Little bit more expensive then the generic red mulch you see most of the time, maybe 50 cents more a bag, but I'd pay that up-charge for what I believe to a better weed block, and a more environmentally friendly product.


----------

